# Chattahoochee Fall Line Almo hunt



## treadwell (Oct 31, 2017)

Any body know how the Fall Line hunt at Almo unit went? Thanks in advance.


----------



## treadwell (Nov 1, 2017)

Guess not.....


----------



## Katalee (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't know but I will be there next week.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 1, 2017)

There are pictures posted on DNR FACEBOOK of some bucks from the hunt.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 2, 2017)

I took the 22nd deer of the hunt, a small antlerless buck, on Friday evening.  Many people left on Sat due to rain.


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 3, 2017)

I shot a 7 pt just before noon on the first day. It was the 8th deer checked in. My buddy shot a doe on the second night, and I think it was the 27th deer checked in. We didn't stay for the third day because it was supposed to rain all day. 
We saw deer every time we went in the woods.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 3, 2017)

mefferd84 said:


> I shot a 7 pt just before noon on the first day. It was the 8th deer checked in. My buddy shot a doe on the second night, and I think it was the 27th deer checked in. We didn't stay for the third day because it was supposed to rain all day.
> We saw deer every time we went in the woods.



Mefferd84  - Did we chat over your deer?   I was the guy with a minivan.


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 3, 2017)

No, we talked across the creek as we were about to go into the pines to scout the day before. I was in the black tundra. I asked about the van crossing the creek. 
I saw you skinning the doe out as we were leaving on the second day.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 4, 2017)

Statistics from the Oct CFL hunt - 76 hunters, 17 bucks, 17 does, no pigs.  44.7% success rate.  Not bad!

Regards,
Bubba


----------



## treadwell (Nov 6, 2017)

Special thanks to all responses....THANKS


----------

